# Ive eaten so much crap today ...



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Okay, ive been working really hard .. been focused and hit the gym really hard over the past few months and have seen good results ...

I stopped drinking but went to my xmas party at work friday got wasted and generally felt crap since .. i stuck to the diet yesterday but was tempted to eat crap .. and today half way through the day i found myself eating chocolate and then had chips for tea from the chip shop and havent been gym!

Feel so bad about it as i cant afford to lose focus but i guess sometimes u have to go off the path to make u realise what path ur meant to be on!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Get your finger out girly...

You posted mithering about bloody T5's last week and now your pigging out.

Remember its YOU going travelling and YOU who wants to look good !!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Milky said:


> Get your finger out girly...
> 
> You posted mithering about bloody T5's last week and now your pigging out.
> 
> Remember its YOU going travelling and YOU who wants to look good !!


 i know i know ... i can go weeks being super good and then all of a sudden old ways creep back, making sure i get up extra easy to go for a run before work and then gym after work ... sometimes im really strong but then il go out or do something and i go off track x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

im glad i joined this site to give me the push when i need it x


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Have you built a cheat meal or two or a cheat day in to your diet plan? Allowing myself some junk now and again but in moderation makes me less likely to binge on a ton of crud food. Makes eating clean much easier.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2011)

misshayley said:


> Okay, ive been working really hard .. been focused and hit the gym really hard over the past few months and have seen good results ...
> 
> I stopped drinking but went to my xmas party at work friday got wasted and generally felt crap since .. i stuck to the diet yesterday but was tempted to eat crap .. and today half way through the day i found myself eating chocolate and then had chips for tea from the chip shop and havent been gym!
> 
> Feel so bad about it as i cant afford to lose focus but i guess sometimes u have to go off the path to make u realise what path ur meant to be on!


Are you serious? you feel bad about that? Youve got nothing to feel bad about really. Its good have some cheat food every now and again.

When i was dieting down for boxing I used to eat whatever I wanted all day Sunday and I still made weight. I used to buy 10 doghnuts from tescos on Saturday ready for Sunday aswell as a load of other crap and Id be so excited Id wake up at 3am on sunday morning and eat all of em! How fvcking pathetic is that! And after that id be eating McD's and Pizza and other biscuits all day long. I used to lie on my bed afterwards struggling to breath. It was fvcking awesome


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

misshayley said:


> Okay, ive been working really hard .. been focused and hit the gym really hard over the past few months and have seen good results ...
> 
> I stopped drinking but went to my xmas party at work friday got wasted and generally felt crap since .. i stuck to the diet yesterday but was tempted to eat crap .. and today half way through the day i found myself eating chocolate and then had chips for tea from the chip shop and havent been gym!
> 
> Feel so bad about it as i cant afford to lose focus but i guess sometimes u have to go off the path to make u realise what path ur meant to be on!


stuff it, eat the s.hit, its xmas...just smash in extra T5's! why not chuck some clen in their too.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

The thing is tho the way ive been seeing "cheat" food is i know what chips , choc etc taste like so why do i need to eat it ? .. i can look or think about something and think i know what it taste like so im not missing out so this has pretty much kept me going .. and after a few weeks il have a treat and dont feel bad about it as i feel i have earnt it .. but today should of been a normal diet day but i ended up cheating and then feeling bad about it... but yes it will make me feel worse tomorrow and make me work harder ..


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> stuff it, eat the s.hit, its xmas...just smash in extra T5's! why not chuck some clen in their too.


sorry to sound blonde but "clen" ? tell me more ... ?! and yes more t5s x


----------



## Chopperbailey (Dec 12, 2011)

Eat what you want matey


----------



## Chopperbailey (Dec 12, 2011)

Chopperbailey said:


> Eat what you want matey


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

we all do it


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

or

You could go for a extra large dump

Just sayin' :whistling:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Chopperbailey said:


> Eat what you want matey


if only ... i only have to look at junk food and i feel my chin tripling in size and spots on my face xx


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

@chopper

That's a great way to boost ur post count

Quote urself saying exactly the same thing. Why not do it again


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Hayley I feel your pain

Today ontop of my keto diet

X2 Greggs sausage rolls

X2 sweet mince pies

Home made mac n" cheese with chips.

I feel I'll... Sluggish and have developed a few spots on my face and a sore throat!

It's alright to indulge once in a while though!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

lxm said:


> Hayley I feel your pain
> 
> Today ontop of my keto diet
> 
> ...


i should of known to stop after the choc and definitely shouldnt of had chips im just rebelling but feel so sick now :/


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

i did it today.. broke the cutting diet and destroyed 3 mince pies! felt that guilty i went for a quick 4mile run in the ****ing rain tonight.. over the top to some, but i feel better about it now..


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

have a blow out - forgive your self and get back to the path til net time - its coolio


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

anab0lic said:


> did the same yesterday, ended up starving myself today to undo the damage done.... im pretty good at keeping junk binges under control but the rare times i do, **** gets pretty outa control lol


i dont go to ott but if i do i cant normally keep it down and physically cant handling it being in my tummy! i hope i can say on form over xmas im allowing myself xmas, eve xmas day boxing day to be off the diet then straight on it


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Just remember how crap it makes you feel eating chips and think of that feeling next time you have the urge to cheat. I always think of it this way if im cutting its a pre determined block of say 12 weeks out of my life and i make myself go them full 12 weeks without cheating as 12 clean weeks out of my life is worth it to look how i want. Then il cheat more when the 12 weeks are over, so setting targets and plans helps alot. Then you can think "no i wont cheat today only x weeks to go!"

Even when dieting down I always structure my diet so im never hungry or i throw in some high days where i just eat more clean food to stop cravings.

Some people swear by cheat meals and days but i always find the longer i go without cheating the easier it becomes not to cheat where as one cheat meal can easily turn into 2 or 3.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Sharp161 said:


> Just remember how crap it makes you feel eating chips and think of that feeling next time you have the urge to cheat. I always think of it this way if im cutting its a pre determined block of say 12 weeks out of my life and i make myself go them full 12 weeks without cheating as 12 clean weeks out of my life is worth it to look how i want. Then il cheat more when the 12 weeks are over, so setting targets and plans helps alot. Then you can think "no i wont cheat today only x weeks to go!"
> 
> Even when dieting down I always structure my diet so im never hungry or i throw in some high days where i just eat more clean food to stop cravings.
> 
> Some people swear by cheat meals and days but i always find the longer i go without cheating the easier it becomes not to cheat where as one cheat meal can easily turn into 2 or 3.


i really need this discipline .. i have a goal in mind and a time i need to achieve it by so gotta stay on track x


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

well - most bros prefer a little T&A on a sister


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

discipline brings results and results provide more discipline


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Uriel said:


> well - most bros prefer a little T&A on a sister


what does that even mean!?


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

misshayley said:


> what does that even mean!?


Tits and ****


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

misshayley said:


> what does that even mean!?


lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

This is very true


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

hmmm maybe some men like some T&A but its something us ladies normally worry about


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

misshayley said:


> hmmm maybe some men like some T&A but its something us ladies normally worry about


Nothing new there then... Women worrying about nothing... at the end of the day a pretty girl is a pretty girl regardless.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Sharp161 said:


> Nothing new there then... Women worrying about nothing... at the end of the day a pretty girl is a pretty girl regardless.


pretty girl with a fat bum? hmmm not attractive!


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

I had a large dominos today. Well half of one. It was awesome.


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

misshayley said:


> pretty girl with a fat bum? hmmm not attractive!


Haha well every rule has exceptions


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Sharp161 said:


> Haha well every rule has exceptions


i guess we cant have it all


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Been for a run this morning to make up for it! 3 miles and then gym after work, feel so much better for it!


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Just read the thread....It's good that you are concerned about your blow out, it proves you are passionate about your goals, but dont let it take over too much.

And stop talking about about CHIPS mmmmmm:censored:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

much better today , felt good for having an early morning run, 12 hours at work and now back to the gym .. this is how i roll


----------

